# Please Advise !



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Can someone please advise if it is possible to live in Dubai but not work there ? 
Any information would be appreciated 

Thanks !!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

UK passport? Yes just do a visa run to Oman border every month.


----------



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes both got UK passport but hubby going to be working outside Dubai .............. but we would like to stay there, would that work ? 
We have been told you need a sponsor to be able to rent a house??

Thanks 
Caroline


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, unless you go down the serviced apartment route.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Will not be a problem ... it's just government sector & semi-government sector employees in Abu Dhabi that are required to live in Abu Dhabi by law (a recent one at that)... Dubai and the other emirates have no such restrictions.. he can work anywhere and you guys can live in Dubai...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

caroline1965 said:


> Yes both got UK passport but hubby going to be working outside Dubai .............. but we would like to stay there, would that work ?
> We have been told you need a sponsor to be able to rent a house??
> 
> Thanks
> Caroline


You need a residence visa to rent a house or buy a car. Where is hubby working?


----------



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

He will be working in Iraq on a 28/28 day rotation !


----------



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for that ............ so we just need to apply for a residence visa?


----------



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

But we can rent a apartment/house that I clean myself ........ Lol !! ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

caroline1965 said:


> Thanks for that ............ so we just need to apply for a residence visa?


you cant get a residence visa without a job. You cant open a bank account with chequebooks, get a local credit card, or rent a house, or buy a car, without a resident visa.

You will be like a tourist in the country. So you would need to stay in a serviced apartment, lease a car (not buy it), and go to the border every 30 days and exit + re-enter the country to renew the visa every 30 days.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

caroline1965 said:


> He will be working in Iraq on a 28/28 day rotation !


Is his company based in Iraq as well ? or is their primary office, or any office for that matter, based in the UAE and he goes out to Iraq for work? 

If the company does in fact have a presence in the UAE then they would be able to sponsor him for a work-visa via which he would sponsor you for a residence visa. If the company is not based in the UAE and in-fact based entirely in Iraq, then no renting won't be possible..


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Rsinner is correct.
It is do-able, people do this. Hubby will be ok as he will get a new 30 day visa on arrival every time he comes back in. You will have to drive to Oman border or fly to Muscat every 30 days.
You can only live in service apartments so you will be looking at £2000 a month rent and you will have to rent a car - £400+ a month.


----------



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for that, it helps ;-)


----------



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Wandabug, some really useful info there ............. I shall pass it all to my hubby and go and start googling apartments !!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like hubby is doing private contracting 'wink wink' - so many people do, do this to keep their families closer.


----------



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ha ha I have NO idea what you mean !!! 

Is it legal ??


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

caroline1965 said:


> Ha ha I have NO idea what you mean !!!
> 
> Is it legal ??


There are plenty of military contractors working in Iraq, Afghanistan etc who use the UAE as a base on their down time. And people in other sectors as well.


----------



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Not related to the Military but he would be doing a 28/28 rotation, we currently live in Singapore and I am definately not ready to go back to living in the UK yet :-(


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You really wanna leave Singapore fit Dubai? Im interested to know the bad points of living in Singapore as I've considered that my next move from Dubai.


----------



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Absolutely NO bad points about living in Singapore ............... we are still considering staying here as we luv it so much and have some fabulous friends !!
Looking into all options at the moment but Dubai half way home and have friends there too ;-)


----------



## ShishaLicious (Feb 7, 2013)

You can go to the border every 40 days to renew. Even though they stamp 30 days on the Passport, it is 40 days.



rsinner said:


> you cant get a residence visa without a job. You cant open a bank account with chequebooks, get a local credit card, or rent a house, or buy a car, without a resident visa.
> 
> You will be like a tourist in the country. So you would need to stay in a serviced apartment, lease a car (not buy it), and go to the border every 30 days and exit + re-enter the country to renew the visa every 30 days.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

caroline1965 said:


> Not related to the Military but he would be doing a 28/28 rotation, we currently live in Singapore and I am definately not ready to go back to living in the UK yet :-(





Felixtoo2 said:


> You really wanna leave Singapore fit Dubai? Im interested to know the bad points of living in Singapore as I've considered that my next move from Dubai.


Dubai vs. Singapore ..... Singapore all day, every day. Singapore is a bit more expensive, but worth it compared to Dubai. If I had the opportunity, I would do it. Have had quite a few colleagues come to Dubai from Singapore only to go back to Singapore. I hear more bad things about Dubai than I do about Singapore.


----------



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Is this Legal ??


----------



## caroline1965 (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh Good !!! 
Think this may be a good short term option then 

Thank you


----------

